# OMG! A Spay/nueter Clinic close by!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I am on a very fixed income so this is going to be very handy for me with my new Shih Tzu! I was going to wait until I get my Tax refund, but this has just opened & it is very resonable!

Worcester Animal Rescue League’s Low Cost Spay/Neuter Clinics 
1/12, 2/9, and 2/23


WARL is now hosting low cost spay neuter clinics for your cats and dogs. Several Mondays each month, the shelter opens up it's surgery suite for you to bring your pet in to be spayed or neutered. We can also provide blood testing and vaccines the same day. Spaces are limited so call early and make your appointment fast! 

Next available dates are: 
January 12th
February 9th
February 23rd

Fees are as follows: 
Male cat $45.00
Female cat $60.00
Mmale dog $90.00 
Female dog $150.00 

Vaccines and blood tests are additional.
I made an appointment for Jan.!
When I got my Boy Friend his dog. I got one of those Spay/Nueter certificate from the MSPCA & that Vet I went to with the certificate
qouted me $350.00 out of my pocket.

I think this is great! I will post results after the surgery to let you all know how it went.
I am also going to get some flyers for my work too.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Holy cow thats alot of money for a speuter! I could not imagine having to pay 350 bucks! I think a female over 70 pounds at my vet is only 115...its less if the dog weighs less.

Glad you found a more reasonable price for your Shih Tzu, 150 is definately better than 350.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

I am always FLOORED by the prices in other parts of the country!! The vet I work for charges 98.77 for a small dog spay. And our spay/neuter clinic charges ... you guys are gonna faint...25.00 for a spay and 10.00 for their annual vax. Sorry...I warned you!! Maybe if I move to your part of the country though I could make more money at my job!!!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

wow my vet costs $100 to spay a female up to 90-100 lbs a male isn't far from it but still cheaper than the low cost clinic, I went to a moble clinic last time and for 2 female dogs was $125 spay for both, it is a low cost that travels to surrounding areas of roanoke


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish that were the price here in Toronto. Our vet said that it would cost us $590 to have Georgia spayed at 5 months old.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It cost me $200 and something for Athena to be Spayed and to have bloodwork done so we have a baseline in case anything shows up in the future.That also included pain meds for a few days.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vet charges about $200-300+ plus for a spay. Neuter is pretty high too for a large breed dog. For cats a neuter is $130 or so and spay is about $200. I once called to ask the cost to get a rat spayed and I was told $200.
There are several low-cost s/n clinics in my area and the prices range from $10 to $25 for a neuter and $25 to $75 for a spay...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Me too. I was helping my brother find a spay/neuter clinic for his lab in Austin and we found a place that will neuter his dog for $30. 



> Originally Posted By: dchamnessI am always FLOORED by the prices in other parts of the country!!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

The spay/nueter from the MSPCA was for a 22lb puggle. It would have cost me more without the certificate. All because the vet was a Tufts graduate.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This is the Certificate I had for my Boy Friend's 22 lb male Puggle
www.spayusa.org/ .
+ She wanted another $350 on top of that.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Chicago has a low cost spay/neuter clinic
PAWS Chicago 

DuPage county IL also had spay day 2008 where a spay was $90 (up to 70 lbs) and then the bloodwork and pain meds were additional. 
Spay Day 2008 

A local animal shelter also has low cost spay/neuter (but I hear you have to make an appointment pretty far in advance)
Anderson Animal Shelter 

Our vet was around $250 for a spay, and all the antibiotics and what not were included.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Our vet is quoting us about $350 for a neuter (2 yr old dog)!!!! If I remeber right from the last time I asked him....

I know we have local s/n clinics but I wonder why they can charge so much less...is the procedure of "lesser" quality, or different? Or is my vet totally ripping us off?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelso I know we have local s/n clinics but I wonder why they can charge so much less...is the procedure of "lesser" quality, or different? Or is my vet totally ripping us off?


A lot of the time they are geared more toward people who would not otherwise have or be able to spend the money to spay their pet. It is a way to help keep the pet population down. The vets there normally work for free and the supplies are either donated by the vets or by the community. They are generally a non-profit organization.

I dont think they are lesser quality, but you are not going to have your normal vet. you are most likely not going to receive much after care, if any. They are going to do the surgery and send you on your way and if there are any complications, you would have to follow up with your regular vet.


----------

